
Top risks of outsourcing and how to mitigate them - maxchurilov
https://www.mindk.com/blog/risks-of-outsourcing/
======
anovikov
I've been outsourcing all my life, 19 years of career. I have a firm belief
that outsourcing is an evil and should not exist.

